# lambs with working dog



## bcnewe2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is a pic of a set of this years twins. that's my working dog Dew!







And a few sheep









And my favorite girls!






Thanks for looking

Kristen


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 28, 2013)

Beautiful pictures, beautiful SHEEP, great doggie, cute lambs! Thanks for sharing and welcome to BYH. Hope to see more of your posts, we always love to have new SHeOPLe!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice pics!!!!  Love your dog!! Did you train it yourself?


----------



## bcnewe2 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments. Yes I trained Dew the dog myself.  I have 4 working dogs of varing ages.  She is my main working dog at the moment then I have Raven the 15 year old retired senior. A half brother to Dew, Mick he's retired too due to injury although I never told him so he still works when he feels like it, he's almost 10. And I have one up and comer who is 1, Faye. Faye broke her leg last October so she is a bit behind but I'm hoping she's going to be my next trialing dog. I compete in USBCHA sheepdog trials and really enjoy working my dogs.
I actually got the dogs before the farm, that's why I ended up with sheep!  Once you start it's a slippery slope!

I will post a few more pics of my dogs!

Here is Raven my 15 year old retired girl with her favorite grandkid!





here's Mick the 9 year old almost retired guy and boss of everything...in his mind!






and Faye the newest kid on the block...watching Ike the turkey! 





Happy Easter to all!
Kristen


----------



## Baymule (Mar 29, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 30, 2013)

Love all your critters...and that little girl is just the cutest!!!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Mar 30, 2013)

grand kids and dogs, who could ask for anything more!


----------

